# DIY Dried Weeds and Flowers?



## SweetGreekTorts (Jul 16, 2018)

I've recently purchased some dried herbs/flowers/weeds mixes for tortoises, and was wondering if anybody has tried to dry their own. I have a dehydrator so wondering what temperatures to use to make my own mix from everything I have growing in my yard.

Thank you!

Kitty


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 17, 2018)

I took some hibiscus flowers and layed them out over cardboard and let them dry out a few days naturally. Then put them in mason jars for the winter.


----------



## andyhubbert (Aug 8, 2018)

I’ve dried weeds in the oven on a wire rack. Set it to the lowest temperature and ensure air can get around them. Looks successful so far. 

Added them to a jar and put some calcium powder in with them so that it adds calcium but also because it is dry it’ll soak up excess water


----------



## KBeam (Aug 9, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> I've recently purchased some dried herbs/flowers/weeds mixes for tortoises, and was wondering if anybody has tried to dry their own. I have a dehydrator so wondering what temperatures to use to make my own mix from everything I have growing in my yard.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Kitty



I used canvas stretchers, like for oil paintings, glued together and put screen across them. Then I put dandelion, plantain and hibiscus flowers and leaves on them. I dry them on my sun porch.


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 9, 2018)

I use my dehydrator to make my own herbal hay for winter. This year I’ve dried dandelion leaves and flowers, plantain, hasta, rose of Sharon leaves and flowers, and mulberry leaves. I’ll be doing another big batch this weekend and then grinding in my food processor for winter


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 10, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I use my dehydrator to make my own herbal hay for winter. This year I’ve dried dandelion leaves and flowers, plantain, hasta, rose of Sharon leaves and flowers, and mulberry leaves. I’ll be doing another big batch this weekend and then grinding in my food processor for winter


What temperature and for how long do you have them in the dehydrator?

Thanks!

Kitty


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> I use my dehydrator to make my own herbal hay for winter. This year I’ve dried dandelion leaves and flowers, plantain, hasta, rose of Sharon leaves and flowers, and mulberry leaves. I’ll be doing another big batch this weekend and then grinding in my food processor for winter


Is there a reason you grind them and not just feed them as is?


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I took some hibiscus flowers and layed them out over cardboard and let them dry out a few days naturally. Then put them in mason jars for the winter.
> View attachment 245355


How long have they been in that jar at time of the pic? They look so fresh.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 11, 2018)

wellington said:


> How long have they been in that jar at time of the pic? They look so fresh.



I had just put them in there when I took the pic.


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2018)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I had just put them in there when I took the pic.


If you would. Make a thread and keep us updated on how well it's working. I'd like to do flowers like this if they stay that nice.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 11, 2018)

wellington said:


> If you would. Make a thread and keep us updated on how well it's working. I'd like to do flowers like this if they stay that nice.


https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/best-way-to-preserve-hibiscus-flower-and-leaf-for-winter.167510/
This is the original post I made with them. I'll take some more pictures of them when I get home later today.


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> Is there a reason you grind them and not just feed them as is?


I do it to sprinkle on his winter grocery store goodies to add nutrients. I’m not sure he would eat them dried and rehydrating weeds makes them pretty mushy and gross.


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 15, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> What temperature and for how long do you have them in the dehydrator?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kitty


I do 125 for 6-8 hours depending on what I’m drying. Basically when they’re crunchy I take them out lol.


----------



## bob420 (Feb 17, 2020)

i dry with wedryer - it solve me the mold issues i had, easy , and don't use heat - means more time but a perfect dehydration result. 
i just finished drying _Origanum _ . great result and amazing flavor for my pizza lol


----------

